# Shimano freehub on Record hub



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Switching over to Red, which means Shimano cassettes for now. Can someone confirm that the freehub body I want for my 2007 Record hub is
"Campy RE type 8/9/10 HG Freehub body Manufacturer Part Number: WH-KX2" ?

I'm also seeing another one that is only HG10, but assume if I get that I eliminate the possibility of running SRAM cassettes?

While I'm on the Shimano freehub question, got a Shimano freehub for my White Industries H1 hub - I'm assuming I need to run those spacers that come w/the cassette to make it right?

thanks,
Shimano Newbie


----------

